# OCZ changed warranties again



## ssdpro (May 10, 2016)

Looks like OCZ decided to just up and change all warranties again. After having warranty denied on a Vector I checked. I was directed to this page which says Toshiba no longer officially supports it (nor any of the Vertex 1-4 or Revodrives): http://ocz.com/us/support/legacy-products andhttp://ocz.com/us/support/warranty

They also now deny warranties by TBW: "Warranty is 5 years or the max TBW (total bytes written) per model capacity, whichever occurs first". (see under full specs on page here: http://ocz.com/us/ssd/vt180-ssd#show

They also changed the Shieldplus warranty to advanced warranty and can now offer prorated refunds at their discretion where they used ot send new drives. They also previously advertised you only need the serial number, now you need receipts sent with the defective drive. If they don't like the receipt they bill you. http://ocz.com/us/support/advanced-warranty From under warranties "After receipt of new replacement Product, please return to TOSHIBA the Product in accordance with TOSHIBA’s instructions, together with your return the original purchase receipt or a legiable copy. If TOSHIBA determines that a returned product is not subject to a valid warranty claim, TOSHIBA may require you to pay the costs of providing any replacement products or repair services."

For a company struggling with reputation they sure are making it harder and harder. They up and changed warranties once now they change it again. It could change again next week.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2016)

ssdpro said:


> They also now deny warranties by TBW: "Warranty is 5 years or the max TBW (total bytes written) per model capacity, whichever occurs first". (see under full specs on page here: http://ocz.com/us/ssd/vt180-ssd#show



Maybe I'm missing it, but the VT180 doesn't have a TBW spec, so that doesn't apply to those drives.

And you'd have to be using the drives a crazy amount to meet the TBW spec on the Trion drives.  The 240GB would need 55GB a day written for the entire 3 years.  If you are working the drive that hard, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## timta2 (May 22, 2016)

You can't even download firmware updates for the old drives anymore. That's pretty wack. I won't be buying any Toshiba/OCZ products in the future.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 22, 2016)

The Warranty Given at the time Goods  are sold is the Warranty they should Legally ( Contractually ) adhere to, ( they may extend it but if they shorten it or reduce cover then surely they then are breaching the Sales Contract).

Then again you Americans are SCREWED when it comes to Consumer PROTECTION.

Class ACTION Lawsuit anyone ????


----------



## silkstone (May 22, 2016)

I just got a RMA approved on a Vertex 4. Unfortunately I can't send it in to the service centre for another 3 weeks when a friend travels over to Australian. SSD's are on the list of prohibited items not allowed sent abroad


----------



## hojnikb (May 22, 2016)

toshiba should just retire OCZ brand.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 22, 2016)

timta2 said:


> You can't even download firmware updates for the old drives anymore. That's pretty wack. I won't be buying any Toshiba/OCZ products in the future.



I just updated the firmware on one of my Trion 100 drives, so that isn't correct at all.



dorsetknob said:


> The Warranty Given at the time Goods  are sold is the Warranty they should Legally ( Contractually ) adhere to, ( they may extend it but if they shorten it or reduce cover then surely they then are breaching the Sales Contract).
> 
> Then again you Americans are SCREWED when it comes to Consumer PROTECTION.
> 
> Class ACTION Lawsuit anyone ????



As far as I can tell, the warranty period hasn't changed.  The OP just doesn't know what he is talking about.  It would appear he has a Vector 180, which the page he linked to says still has a 5 year warranty.  The page also says some drives warranties are also limited by the TBW, but since that spec doesn't exist on the Vector 180 it doesn't apply here(and it is almost impossible to exceed the TBW on a drive).


----------



## timta2 (May 25, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> I just updated the firmware on one of my Trion 100 drives, so that isn't correct at all.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, the warranty period hasn't changed.  The OP just doesn't know what he is talking about.  It would appear he has a Vector 180, which the page he linked to says still has a 5 year warranty.  The page also says some drives warranties are also limited by the TBW, but since that spec doesn't exist on the Vector 180 it doesn't apply here(and it is almost impossible to exceed the TBW on a drive).



If I'm "not correct at all", let's see you post the link to the Vertex 4 1.5.1 firmware that was previously on their support page and listed in OCZ Tools.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 25, 2016)

timta2 said:


> If I'm "not correct at all", let's see you post the link to the Vertex 4 1.5.1 firmware that was previously on their support page and listed in OCZ Tools.



http://ocz.com/download/software/ssd-utility/SSDUtility_2.0.2430.exe


----------



## timta2 (May 25, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> http://ocz.com/download/software/ssd-utility/SSDUtility_2.0.2430.exe



You linked the utility software, that I already have, not a link to the firmware. Firmware updates, as far as I can tell, aren't included with the utility software, hence the option to update from the web or a file. See how it says "Up to date 1.5"? It previously said that version 1.5.1 was available when I checked a few weeks ago (it was also available on their website at that time). So the software is obviously checking their server somewhere and thinks it's "Up to date" because the updates are missing. I had to move some installations around and planned on updating it when I was ready, so when the time came I go to do it and it's gone. I checked their website and all of the older firmware updates are gone.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 25, 2016)

I dont think anyone would be surprised by "stealth" warranty changes from more reputable brands since they usually are on the ball and usually Honor previous warranties without any underlying BS or hassle to the customer over new changes. However, OCZ still has a bad rep from past bullshit warranty games, in my eyes, and it appears it could be starting all over again if what the OP says is true about these changes.  Was there an announcement of any warranty changes?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 25, 2016)

timta2 said:


> You linked the utility software, that I already have, not a link to the firmware. Firmware updates, as far as I can tell, aren't included with the utility software, hence the option to update from the web or a file. See how it says "Up to date 1.5"? It previously said that version 1.5.1 was available when I checked a few weeks ago (it was also available on their website at that time). So the software is obviously checking their server somewhere and thinks it's "Up to date" because the updates are missing. I had to move some installations around and planned on updating it when I was ready, so when the time came I go to do it and it's gone. I checked their website and all of the older firmware updates are gone.



I thought you were talking about a Vertex 460, not an original Vertex 4.  They announced they were only supporting those for a limited time as a courtesy when they acquired the OCZ name.  The Vertex 4 is from a different company, Toshiba was nice enough to continue to offer up the downloads while they did.  You're lucky you got support at all.  You got 2 extra years of support for a drive they had absolutely no obligation at all to support.


----------



## timta2 (May 26, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> I thought you were talking about a Vertex 460, not an original Vertex 4.  They announced they were only supporting those for a limited time as a courtesy when they acquired the OCZ name.  The Vertex 4 is from a different company, Toshiba was nice enough to continue to offer up the downloads while they did.  You're lucky you got support at all.  You got 2 extra years of support for a drive they had absolutely no obligation at all to support.



That's about the response I expected. I made it pretty clear that I was talking about a Vertex 4, so how you missed that, I'm not sure. Anyone reading the thread can probably see that.  At this point, I'm pretty sure we can agree that I was right and I was correct and that you were wrong. I don't expect an apology and will be the bigger man and walk way. 

I bought this drive a little over 3 years ago and it was sold to me with a 5 year warranty, so I'm not sure where you are coming up with that nonsense about me being "lucky". Hell, from everything I see, they still are willing to support the warranty on the hardware, if I have a problem with it. If a company that I bought it from, or the company that buys that company, can't support their side of the deal, I'm done with them. It's rather dirty and pathetic that they can't host the support information and firmware updates, at the very least. Just about everyone here at TPU is knowledgable enough about computers and web hosting to know that hosting that kind of information costs a company like Toshiba next to nothing. I've purchased 4 Samsung SSDs, since I bought the Vertex 4, and that's where my future money will be going.


----------



## R-T-B (May 26, 2016)

Unfortunately, that is just the legalities of it man.  I am with you though that I feel it's lame that companies are allowed to aquire complete brands without honoring their respective warranties, and personally feel that should not be legal...  But it is.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2016)

timta2 said:


> That's about the response I expected. I made it pretty clear that I was talking about a Vertex 4, so how you missed that, I'm not sure. Anyone reading the thread can probably see that. At this point, I'm pretty sure we can agree that I was right and I was correct and that you were wrong. I don't expect an apology and will be the bigger man and walk way.



Your first post made no mention of what SSD you were talking about.  Your second one did say Vertex 4, but I figured no one would be that stupid to try to argue Toshiba is in the wrong for not supporting a Vertex 4 anymore.



timta2 said:


> I bought this drive a little over 3 years ago and it was sold to me with a 5 year warranty, so I'm not sure where you are coming up with that nonsense about me being "lucky". Hell, from everything I see, they still are willing to support the warranty on the hardware, if I have a problem with it.



You are lucky because you bought the drive from a company that does not exist anymore.  A company that went out of business in Aug-2014.  Toshiba had no obligation to continue to support your drive, or honor its warranty.  The OCZ we have today, the OCZ that Toshiba created, isn't the same company that made and sold your SSD, it doesn't even have the same name.



timta2 said:


> If a company that I bought it from, or the company that buys that company, can't support their side of the deal, I'm done with them.



Except Toshiba didn't buy the original OCZ company.  They bought their assets, as in IP and manufacturing equipment.  The original OCZ(offically names OCZ Technology Group) company continued on after that.  The company itself was not bought by Toshiba.  Toshiba created a new company called OCZ Storage Solutions.  Just because they both have OCZ in the name doesn't make them the same company.



R-T-B said:


> Unfortunately, that is just the legalities of it man. I am with you though that I feel it's lame that companies are allowed to aquire complete brands without honoring their respective warranties, and personally feel that should not be legal... But it is.



Sadly they didn't acquire the complete brand.  They bought assets related to storage from the company, not the company itself.  The company itself continued on independently of Toshiba for about a year after Toshiba bought the assets before going completely under.  That is why Toshiba had no obligation to support or warranty any of the original drives sold by the old OCZ Technology Group.  The fact that they did was lucky for owners of those SSDs.  There are plenty of cases of tech companies going under and customers losing support completely.  Just look at BFG, I got screwed royally when they suddenly just closed up shop...


----------

